# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Chapitrer un fichier audio

## ted the Ors

Bonjour,

J'espre que je poste dans la bonne section. Je cherche un moyen de chapitrer un fichier audio. L'ide n'est pas de dcouper le fichier en utilisant un DAW style Cubase, mais bien de pouvoir, par l'intermdiaire d'un codec ou un conteneur (ou autres), insrer des repres de temps qui permettent de naviguer au sein du fichier audio, un peu  la manire des Mkv.
Si vous avez des ides ou des pistes, je suis preneur.

D'avance merci.

----------

